# Full panel blood tests



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What specific information can be obtained from the full panel test?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You can use it to tell if the internal organs aren't working right, and even when things are normal, I use it to help me put together appropriate supps. 

So the immediate use is to check for actual disease that is present to see if intervention is needed. 

The next use is to see which values are normal, but not where you would like them, and then address that. 

If the thyroid is suspected in a senior dog, I would apend the extra bucks to include the Free T3 and the Free T4. I bet that the antibody stuff isn't so important in a senior. 

I'm a geek, so I keep a speadsheet of the values. Looking at them once contains some good information, but it's really valuable to see how they are "over time" so that you know what is normal for *that dog* 

For example, Max always has low lipase and it concerns the vet each time until I remind her that that is normal for Max. However, on the last blood, his eosinophils had risen, vet didn't think anything of it because they were in the normal range, but they were twice as high as "his normal", so it tells me parasites, allergies, etc. Considering his love for the critter poop that is left in the yard by bunnies and other things, I put him on a round of panacur. 

So I not only look for things out of the normal range, but also at the edges, but still normal.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Ruq, I'm not sure I answered your question - did you want actual info on which organs, which tests, etc.?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's panacur?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Panacur (or safeguard I think is the other name) is a dewormer, also treats giardia, etc. We have raccoon roundworms here and they are particularly nasty, affecting the nervous system and can be fatal - I don't deworm very often, but try to look for signs when it's indicated.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Just trying to wrap my brain around some stuff. Your explanation does help.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad to help if I can.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Chimo's blood work has been 100% normal the last two years but I still have the nagging feeling something is going on.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I hate that feeling. And unfortunately blood tests can't tell you everything. For example, with some infections, cancer, etc. 

As an example, my dad's cancer is now in his liver. Liver tests are 100% normal and well within range. But, I guess he's been getting itchy and that's common with some liver problems. So say Chimo, who gets better on abx, has a low grade infection that affects his liver, then you might see itchies, but normal blood results. Frankly, with Max, he has a long term low grade infection, I just don't know what it is, and it doesn't show. He now has this staph thing in his nose, but my instinct is that is a symptom of the other stuff, not the cause. 

If you have copies of the blood tests, do you see any values that aren't pretty much in the middle of the ranges - things that are close to the low or high end?


----------

